
Show HN: StoryScroll – Turn web pages into scrolling videos for Instagram - nealrs
https://nealshyam.com/app/
======
nealrs
I built this because i wanted to make my career advice blog
[https://nealshyam.com/advice](https://nealshyam.com/advice) more engaging on
social and realized, why even both with clicks?

You can't post links on Instagram unless you're verified or have 10,000
followers. And even then, every link is a roadblock.

Frankly, long form content is at disadvantage on social media, because these
platforms prioritize video and advertisements. So, I decided to turn my blog
posts into videos. No clicks, no distracting sound, no friction. Just a clean,
lean-back, and engaging experience.

It has a few limitations - infinite scroll is hard. It might not work well on
a super JS heavy site like CNN. But for static site or square space / word
press blog, you should be fine.

And yes, I know the icon is dumb. I'll change it :)

~~~
coralreef
I know videos do better in engagement than static content, but is there any
evidence that screencasting a webpage gives you better engagement?

~~~
nealrs
Nothing other than anecdata. My audience has reacted positively to
StoryScrolls. I've made a some app sales. People have asked me to share the
app with them.

IMO, it's a lot easier to like & follow a video that plays without interaction
than to like something you have to clickthrough to learn more about.

